# Hello to Everybody!!!



## Gaga (Feb 26, 2011)

Good Day! I'm glad to be here)) :clap2: Nice to meet you all)) Now I live in UAE, in Sharjah. I got married, my husband has work here, that's why we live here. We came from Russia, Saint-Petersburg. I worked as a teacher of dance for children in dance-vocal studio. And I had groups of women, I worked as a shaping Instructor. Now I try to work at home, individual work, one by one. I have my video records and photos. Ask me if you are interested in))) And how i can find the job here? With my profession? Thank you a lot!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are dance studios. There is a premium member in dubai who was starting up about eight months ago or so. Maybe someone will come along that can remember the forum members name. She would probly be a good resource as to places that you would be interested in applying with. I would also suggest looking at the gyms as well.


----------



## Gaga (Feb 26, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are dance studios. There is a premium member in dubai who was starting up about eight months ago or so. Maybe someone will come along that can remember the forum members name. She would probly be a good resource as to places that you would be interested in applying with. I would also suggest looking at the gyms as well.


Thank you very much


----------

